

Full data sets of WikiLeaks Afghan war logs - agconway
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Afghan_War_Diary,_2004-2010

======
roder
Its really awesome to see that wikileaks provides this data in CSV, SQL, and
KML - any thoughts on what information you can farm out of this?

~~~
jonah
I'd like to see all the reports plotted in time on a map. We can then watch
the flow of the war over the months and years.

~~~
buro9
Some of it is:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/datablog/interactive/2010/ju...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/datablog/interactive/2010/jul/26/ied-
afghanistan-war-logs)

~~~
jonah
WOW.

------
murthy
"The full report- unaltered/no summary report": when will it be published for
public knowlrdge? Dr. Murthy

------
murthy
no comment

------
tzs
Is this complete, or have they edited or omitted items that are at odds with
the political viewpoint of wikileaks?

~~~
jimmyjim
I'm sorry to see that you've been had and misinformed by Wikileaks-attackers.

It's been made clear numerous times now that Wikileaks never edited or omitted
any parts of any of its leaks, any that were charged with the accusation at
least. If you're thinking about the recent 39 minute video, here's a Gawker
article that puts light on that: [http://gawker.com/5513068/the-full-version-
of-the-wikileaks-...](http://gawker.com/5513068/the-full-version-of-the-
wikileaks-video-is-missing-30-minutes-of-
footage?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gawker/full+\(Gawker\))

The relevant part:

 _Update: Wikileaks editor Jullian Assange told CNN yesterday that the 39
minute video is "everything we have. It is a continuous take except for one 20
minute interval." So, Wikileaks did not edit the video themselves—their source
did._

~~~
tlrobinson
Perhaps they haven't edited leaks, but it's pretty obvious Wikileaks has some
biases, particularly anti-war. The branding of the Iraq airstrike video as
"Collateral Murder" stained their credibility, IMO.

The fact that they don't edit/omit parts of leaks also says nothing about
which leaks they choose to publish.

That said, I think it's a valuable service, I just wish they remained an
unbiased source of leaked information. Of course, journalism is rarely
unbiased.

~~~
EliRivers
> it's pretty obvious Wikileaks has some biases, particularly anti-war

Who exactly does not have an anti-war bias? Mass-murdering psychopaths? Insane
dictators? Anyone who likes killing other people?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, that was a poor choice of words.

Calling that video "Collateral Murder" promotes their view that the airstrike
was "murder", which is not clear.

I'm only saying they should present the information and leave their opinion
out of it.

~~~
brl
> I'm only saying they should present the information and leave their opinion
> out of it.

They do both. Feel free to take their complete source material and republish
it with your own analysis. There is no other media organization in the world
which gives you this opportunity.

